# Gefrierfach und wakü?



## naxus (11. Dezember 2010)

*Gefrierfach und wakü?*

hallo habe mal ne frage ist das möglich eine wakü unter -30 zu kühlen???
ich weis das man dann frotzschutz nehmen sollte wenn nicht sogar pur
aber schadet das dann den wakü komponenten?
und dann die zweite frage...
wäre es möglich eine kleine Gefriertruhe also ich meine wirklich klein
einfach zwei löscher in die tür zu bohren und den Radiator und lüfter
einfach dann in die gefriertruhe zu packen???

mfg naxus


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

für -30°C brauchst du schon einen starken chiller. also machbar ist es.
mit einer gefriertruhe allerdings nicht


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Doch, wenn die Gefriertruhe total verstellt is. hatten mal sonen Uraltteil was ganz schön runterkühlte...


----------



## Dommerle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das funktioniert.
Man müsste es einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## naxus (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

die frage ist halt ob ich dann das wakü system auch mit frostschutzmittel füllen kann...


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

es wird nicht gehn mit den -30°C
selbst wenn ihr ne starke gefriertruhe nimmt (die dann aber nicht mehr klein ist, also schonmal erster widerspruch) kann der verdichter vielleicht maximal 200watt bei -30°C verdampfungstemperatur halten.
selbst bei einem chiller wo der wärmeübergang 10x bessser ist muss man nen delta t von 10K einrechnen. also sind wir nur noch bei -20 bei 200°C.
er will den radiator nur in die gefriertruhe stellen, das heißt nochmal schlechterer wärmeübergang als bei einem chiller. wichtig ist dann noch die wärmetauscherfläche. mit dual radi kann man das vergessen auf -30°C zu kommen 
und wieviel watt hat der rechner tatsächlich. wird da noch graka gekühlt? 

das ne gefriertruhe mal richtig runterkühlt ist keine kunst sondern die ganz normale funktion.
aber da liegt dan auch keine last an 

viel erfolg beim ausprobieren.


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

gut wir haben es jetzt bei einem kumpel ausprobiert
fotos habe ich leider net machen können da ich meine kamara vergessen hatte
er hatte eine kleine geriertruhe  (wirklich klein XD )
die sie zum sperrmüll raustun wollten (warscheinlich noch auch den 70gern XD)
die wakü haben wir mir frostschutzmittel befüllt und dann mal laufen gelassen...
das system hat im idle auf -19crad runter gekühlt...
auf last konnten wir leider nicht mehr testen da die lüfter in der
gefriertruhe nach einer halben stunde festgefroheren sind (war scharscheinlich noch restfeuchtigkeit drinne...)
das experiment habe wir dann abgebrochen und sie lüfter auftauen gelassen ;D
ich gebe später dann nochmal bescheid wenn wir es nochmal versuchen ;D
als radi kahm ein 3x120 zu einsatzt


----------



## Kokopalme (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Sind denn überhaupt Lüfter notwendig? Wenn der Radiator ne Fläche hat, die groß genug ist, sollte das Wasser,bzw. Frostschutzmittel doch kühl genug bleiben. 

Vielleicht ist das Sys dann im Idle nur bei -5°C, aber das ist doch egal, oder nicht?


----------



## Dommerle (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Noch eine Idee:
Füllt doch eine Behälter, der gerade so in die Gefriertruhe passt mit Frostschutzmittel.
Dann kühlt ihr das Frostschutzmittel runter und hängt den Radiator einfach in das Froschutzmittel rein (ohne Lüfter versteht sich... ).
Wenn ihr den Kreislauf dann mit Frostschutzmittel befüllt, sollte es richtig geil werden... 


Also ihr habt dann euren Kreislauf voll mit Frostschutzmittel und der Radi hängt zum Kühlen in dem Frostschutzmittel in der Truhe.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Ich hätte eher Angst um Kondenswasser wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit im Raum.


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

ja das ar ein problem mit dem kondenzwasser aber das hatten wir provesorisch mit
küchentüchern gemacht... wenn es wirklich später mal so gekühlt würde, würden die schläuche ect. natürlich richtig isoliert werden  
... das ohne lüfter geht aber wie gesagt nicht sehr effektive...
wir haben gemerkt das die lüfter ausgefallen sind weil die tmp von -19 auf -7 crad gestiegen ist und da hatten wir abgebrochen gehabt... wer weis vielleicht wäre der wert noch schlechter geworden...

wie meint ihr das mit dem frostschutzmittel? die komplette gefriertruhe mit frostschutzmittel befüllen oder wie?


----------



## Kokopalme (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

aslo ich kann echt nicht verstehen, was an einem Wert von -7 schlecht sein soll? Oder hab ich überlesen, dass ihr benchen wollt.


----------



## naxus (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

wieso mit weniger zu frieden geben?? XDDDDD


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Da stimm ich zu ^^
Wird nur die CPU gekühlt? Wenn ja, dann gehts ja noch, allerdings steigert sich die Abwärme bei hoher Spannung (OC, Benchen etc.) schonmal um das 2-3-fache, da stellt sich die Frage, ob die Kühlung dann noch reicht


----------



## naxus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

also gekühlt wird der cpu und das mb (onboard graka)
also weitere tests werden noch gemacht XD


----------



## mrnils253 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Was soll den immer das XD (Nervt irgendwie)
Mit ein bisschen Modifikation des kühlschranks lässt sich sicher was raus machen.Ein bekannter von mir hatte mal über ähnliches nachgedacht.


----------



## naxus (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

... wie meinst du das mit der modifkation des gefrierschranks?
habe den auf der kältesten einstellung... erleutere mal ein bisschen genauer was du dir
vorstellst


----------



## Florian5440 (30. Januar 2011)

Stell gleich den ganzen PC in den kühlschrank....pass auf dass dein PC nicht (ein)friert 
XD lol rofl


----------



## Bertlhuaba (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

die frage ist doch ob sich so eine aktion rentiert.
wie kommst du auf die idee bzw was willst du damit erreichen und wieso -30°?


----------



## SchnickNick (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

ich hab auch schomal meinen benchtable in die gefriertruhe  blöd nur, dass des ding ne neuere is die nicht so abgeht 
auserdem war die nicht leer...


----------



## naxus (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

aus just for fun ^^
mein freund hatte eine gefriertruhe die seine oma wegschmeißn wollte
also gleich mal unter den nagenel gerissen...
mom. kahmen wir aber nicht nicht dazu weiter zu machen


----------



## SchnickNick (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

is ne klasse benchbox :'D


----------



## zcei (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Also die selbe Idee ist bei mir und Frink ja gerade auch in der Planung und ich würde das Teil verbasteln und nicht so weiterverwenden.

Wenn du das Teil als "Negativtauchsieder" verwendest, kann man damit eine Wasser-Frostschutzmittel Mische runterkühlen (ca 5-10l). Dauert natürlich entsprechend, aber dann hast du einen super Puffer, damit bei Lastspitzen dir das Teil nicht abkackt, wie es euch anscheinend ja schon passiert ist.


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

was heißt negativtauchsieder?
willst du den verdampfer etwas zusammenfalten und in ne wanne legen, die dann mit frostschutzmittel gefüllt wird?
weil so kompakt bekommste den nicht, dass da schon 10l reichen könnten. und wenn du dann nachher 25liter drin hast brauchste 12std bis du diese menge erstmal runtergekühlt hast.

so sahs bei mir damals aus bei so nem umbau chiller:


----------



## MKay (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

@Patrickclouds: ist das Kondenswasser auf Bild Nr. #7? oder is da nur bisschen was daneben gelaufen, bzw. undicht gewesen?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Wieso holst du dir nicht nen großen AGB und haust den einfach in das gefrierfach...würde doch locker reichen damit der Prozzi bei OC nicht wärmer als 5° oder so wird...was doch immer noch reichen würde!?


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

ja ist kondenswasser weil die pumpe nicht isoliert wurde


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*



zcei schrieb:


> Also die selbe Idee ist bei mir und Frink ja gerade auch in der Planung ..


Öhm, klär mich auf, aber eigentlich hatten wir das Thema doch vor 2 Monaten ad acta gelegt ?


----------



## zcei (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

Nur auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben, nicht ad acta  Haben wa ja jetzt bei MSN soweit glaub ich geklärt^^
Wenn wir den Gefrierschrank kriegen wird er verbastelt.. da gibts keine unfertigen Akten :p


----------



## eXitus64 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gefrierfach und wakü?*

nette ideen, aber habt ihr auch brauchbare benchs? was bringt es mir das 10x fache an stromkosten zu haben, wenn man nicht mehr leistung rauskriegt als mit einer normalen wakü?


----------

